# Shimano 105 od. Ultegra Gruppe?



## rmfausi (5. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich möchte mir haupsächlich zum Ausdauertraining ein Rennrad kaufen,
fahre bisher MTB.  Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage welche Baugruppe soll ich nehmen? Ich bin eigentlich Normalfahrer (eigene Einschätzung), ich würde aber auch gerne gelegentlich an "Rundfahrten" RTF's teilnehmen. 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit beiden Gruppen 105 / Ultegra?
Gibt es grundsätzliche Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Antworten.
MfG rmfausi


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (5. März 2009)

Die 105er ist die Gruppe mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, funktioniert genauso gut wie die Ultegra und ist (etwas) billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh (5. März 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Die 105er ist die Gruppe mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, funktioniert genauso gut wie die Ultegra und ist (etwas) billiger.


...und (etwas) schwerer.
Ansonsten: Wo soll ich Deine Aussage unterschreiben?

E.


----------



## Stopelhopser (5. März 2009)

In einem RR-Magazin (vermutlich Roadbike)wurde die 105'er von einem Amateur 20.000 km (?) bei Wind und Wetter auf dem Trainingsrad geschrubbt. Beim anschließenden Zerlegen und Nachmessen hat sich der Verschleiß nur gering von den höherwertigen Gruppen unterschieden.
Der Hauptunterschied ist wie #3 schrieb das Gewicht.


----------



## cc1 (6. März 2009)

Stopelhopser schrieb:


> Der Hauptunterschied ist wie #3 schrieb das Gewicht.



Und das Finish - die Ultegra SL sieht an gewissen Rahmen sehr geil aus!

Ansonsten kann ich sagen: Ich habe eine 9fach Ultegra (mit Unterbrüchen) seit fast 10 Jahren und ca. 60t km in Betrieb, läuft immer noch 1a. Bester Kauf ever


----------



## pseudosportler (6. März 2009)

Habe 1997 ein RR mit 105 gekauft und die ersten 5 Jahre auch genutzt, ca. 4-5 tkm pro Jahr, habe es vor 3 Jahren an eine Bekannte verkauft die es seit dem nutzt, ca. 2-3 tkm pro Jahr.
Außer Kette und Casette wurde meines wissens nichts gewechselt.
Es spricht außer Optik und Gewicht nichts gegen die 105, habe mir selber aber im Dezember ne Ultegra SL gegönnt, it`s loog so good.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## rmfausi (6. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,
danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten. Nach euren Meinungen spricht nichts gegen die 105er Gruppe solide und zuverlässig. 
Ich habe vor kurzem im Tour Magazin den Komponententest gelesen und da war eine Aussage, dass die Bremsen bei der 105er besser sein könnte.
Habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Kann man das mit anderen 
Bremsbacken etwas tunen? 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## bofh (6. März 2009)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe vor kurzem im Tour Magazin den Komponententest gelesen und da war eine Aussage, dass die Bremsen bei der 105er besser sein könnte.
> Habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen? Kann man das mit anderen
> Bremsbacken etwas tunen?


Der Schwachpunkt bei allen Felgenbremsen ist die Kombination Bremsgummi-Felge. Da kann man Glück (Campa-Bremsen mit Original-Gummis und Mavic-Felgen, Avid und DTSwiss) oder Pech (XTR-Gummis und DTSwiss-Felgen) haben.
Da lohnt sich dann auf jeden Fall das Ausprobieren verschiedener Bremsgummis. Ansonsten halte ich die 105er Bremse für sehr gut.

E.


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. März 2009)

Aktuell aus der Roadbike Ausgabe März 2009:

"Schon die Einsteigergruppen" Veloce, 105 und Rival bieten eine Qualität, von der vor Jahren selbst Profis nur träumen konnten. Die noch teureren Gruppen werden immer leichter und haltbarer."

Anmerkung: Veloce und Rival sind die vergleichbaren Gruppen von Campagnolo und SRAM.


----------



## soprano (21. März 2009)

ich setz mal noch einen drauf was das schaltwerk angeht - fahre seit einem jahr am alltagsrad die shimano tiagra  - super teil - beim schalten (rahmenschaltung) merke ich da keinen unterschied zur 9-fach ultegra.


----------



## Hot Wheels (26. März 2009)

> Kann man das mit anderen
> Bremsbacken etwas tunen?



Die orginalen von Shimano sind ziemliche Schleifsteine, hab mir vor kurzem 
die Kool Stop Dual Compound drauf gemacht und find die wesentlich besser.
Ansonsten muß du die Beläge halt im richtigen Winkel fixieren und bei vielen
Rädern ist die Zugverlegung auch nicht ganz optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry_Wilt (28. März 2009)

Die 105 ist eine solide Gruppe. Bei der Ultegra ist das Schaltverhalten direkter. Also der Druckpunkt an dem STI genauer definiert. Was die Bremsen angeht kann ich nichts Nachteiliges Berichten. Egal ob 105, Ultegra oder Dura Ace es hat in allen Lagen gereicht und eigentlich fährt man so einen Bock nur selten im Regen. Hol dir die 105 Schaltung und teste die Beläge, wenn sie dir nicht reichen kannst du ja immer noch Nachlegen.


----------



## cc1 (28. März 2009)

soprano schrieb:


> ich setz mal noch einen drauf was das schaltwerk angeht - fahre seit einem jahr am alltagsrad die shimano tiagra  - super teil - beim schalten (rahmenschaltung) merke ich da keinen unterschied zur 9-fach ultegra.



Dann merkst Du aber nicht gerade viel, sry.

Tiagra ist für Stadt- oder Alltagsrad ok, einigermassen solide. Jedoch sicher kein Vgl. zur Ultegra (Schaltverhalten, Bremsen, Verarbeitung)...


----------



## cc1 (28. März 2009)

Henry_Wilt schrieb:


> und eigentlich fährt man so einen Bock nur selten im Regen.



Naja, kommt halt aufs Wetter an.

Wenn man das Rad eh nur ein paar mal hervorholt wenn es besonders schön Wetter ist, erübrigt sich die Frage, ob die 105er auch reicht sowieso!


----------



## Henry_Wilt (28. März 2009)

cc1 schrieb:


> Naja, kommt halt aufs Wetter an.
> 
> Wenn man das Rad eh nur ein paar mal hervorholt wenn es besonders schön Wetter ist, erübrigt sich die Frage, ob die 105er auch reicht sowieso!



Bezog sich eher auf das Bermsverhalten welches bei Nässe deutlich schlechter ist, dafür ist dann der Verschleiß deutlich höher. Wobei ich eher mit den 105'er Komponenten im Regen unterwegs wäre. Das würde mir persönlich weniger wehtun.


----------



## bergud (28. März 2009)

seit etwa 3jahren fahre ich die 105er an einem abgespeckten renner.bisher ohne probleme,etwa 2500km im jahr.davor hatte ich einen renner mit kompl. campa von 1985.da ich die 105 bei schön+schlechtwetter fahre,kann ich keine dramatischen mängel erwähnen.als trainings-oder zum spazierenfahren immer ausreichend.
ich habe einen geraden lenker mit shimano brems.-+schalthebeln montiert.okay die schaltwege könnten etwas kürzer sein,aber wer die bremshebel durchzieht steigt über den lenker ab.
wer alles haben ,will muss auch alles bezahlen.
gruss vom niederrhein.


----------



## soprano (29. März 2009)

cc1 schrieb:


> Dann merkst Du aber nicht gerade viel, sry.
> 
> Tiagra ist für Stadt- oder Alltagsrad ok, einigermassen solide. Jedoch sicher kein Vgl. zur Ultegra (Schaltverhalten, Bremsen, Verarbeitung)...




ich schrieb nur über schaltwerk - und das ist in funktion der ultegra ebenbürtig - ein etwas knackigerer schaltmoment  - und ich fahre die tiagra an nem stahlrenner mit rahmenschaltung + gerade in der stadt bei schnellen schaltwechseln noch nie im stich gelassen

klar gewicht und verarbeitung sind ein unterschied - bei dem preisunterschied ja auch wirklich zu erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (17. April 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich habe gestern mein RR bekommen, ein Canyon Roadlite 6.0 mit Ultegra / 105er Mix. Leider regnets heute schon den ganzen Tag bei uns.
Ich werde bis nächste Woche mit der ersten Ausfahrt warten müssen.

Ich möchte mich hier bei allen bedanken die mir mit ihren Tipps/Anmerkungen bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen haben. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------

